# Abdomen changing colors



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am quite concerned as the following seemed to happen overnight..... *sigh* I will try to get some pics this evening when I return home.

Chico has always had the cutest white soft 'belly' area. I tell him he has a 'baby belly'  in the last 2 days though the belly area and up to his front legs area have turned a purplish color. He is still in good spirits, loves his walks, and wants to play fetch... and he is eating good... but the color change has me worried. It's not a rash or bumps, the whole area(skin) has turned a different color (Purplish). Has anyone seen this happen with your CHI??


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Daisy has slight purpleish i suppose freckle type things on her belly near her lady bits.. apparentley is just her skin colour


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

My Bailey was all pink on his belly too but recently around his neck and on his belly too and near his little dinkle he started to get marks which to me looked dirty. I realised once I had given him a bath that his skin was just changing colour in parts lol. I suppose it could be a dark purplish in colour. I think it is just the markings coming out.

Joy xx


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I remember when Twig was a pup her tummy going from pink to what i thought was dirty it was only after bathing her i realised it was her skin that had changed colour


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

It's just pigmentation changes. Sometime it will go back pink, sometime it won't. But it isn't cause for alarm.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Did you just get new jeans?

LOL I freaked out because my little cream and white chi started getting a PURPLE BLUE BELLY...I didn't understand it at all...until I gave her a bath and the water washed off blue. Hubby laughed =)

But, also, as others have stated, pigmentation can change and unless odd marks show up, you shouldn't need to worry.


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

WHEW.... glad to know that...... it really scared me...... thought it might be a huge bruise or internal bleeding.... although the area isn't sore to him.... nor does he act like he is bleeding inside.... guess I can't call it a 'baby belly' anymore  my little boy is growing up......*sigh*


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey gets sun spots on her tummy when she lays in the sun, then they go away in the winter..


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Zoey's Mom said:


> Zoey gets sun spots on her tummy when she lays in the sun, then they go away in the winter..


AHHHH...... that might be the culprit....... Chico has been laying in the sun the last couple of days.......


----------



## Riley (Mar 13, 2010)

my boy used to have a pink belly, now it has black and greyish large spots, but its just his skin changing color.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

It changes. Cookie stayed a normal skin colour but both Ben and Lola went a dark colour.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky used to have a soft, pink belly when was a puppy now he is a big boy it has gone darker. It goes much darker in the summer as well.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Not to worry, when Draco was about 4 months he lost his pink puppy belly and it was splotchy for a while, then he grew hair, but just the other day I was brushing him and the skin is still grey and white instead of pink. Just part of growing up.


----------



## Neve38 (Dec 26, 2009)

Yes Bailey at 5 months has just started to get hair on his belly lol, he is still bald at the back end of his belly though lol.

Joy xx


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

Harley's has changed in the last few days, it's gone patchy, so I was wondering if it was normal aswell


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Elle.Bee said:


> Harley's has changed in the last few days, it's gone patchy, so I was wondering if it was normal aswell


yeah, looks to be normal on growing up....... but I just loved that cute lil' pink baby belly *sigh* :love1:


----------

